# MFA in Screenwriting: USC or NYU?



## claratta (Mar 6, 2019)

Hello!

Last week I got an acceptance letter from USC. I'm ecstatic to know I've been accepted there, it's really a dream coming true! I also interviewed with NYU today and it went quite well, so I think I may have some chance to land NYU as well. Thus I thought I might do some research, in case I'm accepted on both and I have to choose.

I'm looking for some insight from people who have been through USC or NYU's graduate programs, or people who are currently working in these cities' industries, or really any opinion you might want to share with me. Bear in mind I'm from Brazil and I've never been to NY nor LA. I consider myself primarily a TV writer, but I have great interest in both Cinema and Theater.

Here are the things that concern me the most:

 - How well would you rate the program? Did it exceed your expectations? How were the professors like? How much did you actually write during the program? Pros and Cons?
 - Which one of the schools is considered better, within the American industry? What about your personal opinion?
 - How much of your time did the course demand? Was there any spare time to enjoy life at all? lol
 - How does the program help in placing the students within the industry? How good was it for making connections and expanding your network? How likely is it for something you have written throughout the course to be produced?
 - How would you describe the "vibe" of each city? Is LA really a place where everyone only talks about the TV/Cinema industry? Which city would you consider "friendlier"? (I know this is highly subjective, but any opinion will help me).
 - Which city is more expensive to live? And which one provides a better quality of life, in your opinion?

I know it's a lot of questions!

Big thanks in advance to anyone who helps me with some answers  

Best,

Cauê


----------

